# Driving in Germany the country outside the US



## Chinazac (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m a US based driver with only the American citizenship. Currently I’m in Eastern Europe. When I open my APP , it says” Your vehicle is not allowed to operate in this country” with a rental option under it on the screen. 

Just started to have such a relocation plan to countries like Switzerland or Germany.
Is my Uber account allowed to drive there ? I read a link on Uber website , it says needs to contact an office in Germany with a phone number listed for process information. Is there any one who has the similar question or experience that can give me a clue about the possibility?

Thanks !


----------

